# CTC Sentinel, August Issue



## mike_cos (Aug 28, 2011)

Very interesting articles on AQAP, AQIM and AQC... but the most important is..:
"...officials recently warned that Al-Qa'ida in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) is trying to produce the lethal poison ricin to be packed around small bombs for use in attacks against the U.S. homeland."


----------

